# Out scouting yet?



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Just starting to get that itch and wondering if anyone has had any luck out locating yet or if they are even starting to get vocal. I am guessing the pups should start hainging around the den mouth and light up if they heard a howl.

Maybe its just a little early yet but I am just curious if any one else has started locating/scouting yet.

Take it easy all.

Jaybic :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They are in their second den of the season, they are about 10-15 lbs. and they will run if they see you. You may get a few that are vocal, but most are just cerious. They are venturing from the den about 100 yds right now without the adults. just thought i'd share to give you all some hope  or maybe a bigger itch. 
xdeano


----------



## coyhuntinsoldier (Jul 15, 2006)

saw one(adult) last night while out for a run. I stopped the car to check him out and didn't run although he was only about fifty yards away. About an hour later I pulled out my howler and blew a couple yips and howls. No major responses, but I think I heard some huffing about a hundred yards out. Not hearing to much at night lately...


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

This is mid July, the young coyotes ( no more pups ) are almost on there own, by Aug they well be. 
The statement they well run is an understatement, any coyote pup or not well run from you don't you think???? ***** coyotes have more then one den, but usually won't move the pups unless disturbed.
Let me say the best time to call coyotes well be starting next month, for the most part the young coyotes have never heard a call before and are easy to call. Sept is also a good month to get them young ones. As the year goes on the servivers get harder and harder to call.

Have fun, but don't kill em all. :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well danny, if you shoot the B!tch and walk over the hill, unknowing of dens or pups out, and they see you they will run. either down a hole or into a brush patch. They aren't out on their own just yet. At least all the ones i've seen.

Yeah i know they have more then one den, and they usually move when the den gets disturbed or get to many fleas. They also have several den holes to one den and several dens to one site area. were talking lots of holes.

you'll never shoot them all so shoot as many as you can.  
xdeano


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

This is the time to be out searching for every den site there is. A good place to start out with is at the edges of hay-baled fields. Just walk around the edges in search of holes. Mark the spot with your GPS or map and move on. No need for calls, just keep the wind in your face, stay low, and have fun. I got two yesterday using this technique. The pups are DUMB.

OkieYodler


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

xdeano, read my post again and you'll see I didn't say the young coyotes are on there own yet. 
I don't shoot denning coyotes, to me that's very bad animal management if you enjoy hunting coyotes. If a coyote is causing you problems then fine kill it.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the feedback . Im not looking really to kill any really but more just scouting for the upcoming season. I just been driving gravel roads and stopping to howl hoping to get them to open up and give the den site away and then I can go back later in the year and get after 'em.

I have not been carring a rifle with but I am going out soon. My co-workers family runs a 2400 acre elk ranch(pen raised elk) and are having a hell of a time with coyotes. She looked out the kitchen window about 2 weeks ago and watched a coyote run off with an new elk calf. At their ranch they get 3200.00 to kill and butcher a complete elk cow and much more for a mature bull which means that coyote had a pretty spendy dinner.

I am waiting for a cool evening to go out and try some hurt pup sounds and hopefully have some luck. I dont normally like to shoot them this time of year but I think its justified in this case.

Take is easy,

Jaybic


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Danny B.,

I didn't mean I actually shot the pups. I just meant this was a good technique for finding the dens and coming at a later period to get the parents after the pups have set out on their own. I 100% agree with you about not shooting any pups. Sorry I mislead you.


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

This is the time of the year to be out like Okieyodler said, Okie yodler and i were out hunting coyotes around 5:45 or 5:30 and we personally witnessed a juvenille(SP) coyote sitting outside of his den and we called and called to try to get the momma coyote out but we had not luck and the young coyote never made a sound. IF YOU CAN FIND A FRESHLY CUT HAY BALE FIELD, LIKE MEAN MABE A DAY OLD OR EVEN CUT THAT MORNING AND GO HUNT THAT EVENING WHEN THEY MOW IT IT KILLS ALL SORTS OF SMALL ANIMALS LIKE RATS, RABBITS, BIRDS ECT. THE COYOTES KNOW THAT THIS MEAN AN EASY FREE MEAL. IF YOU CAN FIND A GOO SPOT TO SETUP DOWN WIND, I GUARANTEE(SP) YOU THAT YOU WILL HAVE SUCCESS.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Okieyodler don't worry about it, these forums are all about opinions and stories.

Prairiewolf, one night in Nevada in Aug about 30 years ago my hunting partner picked up a set of eyes out about 150 yards, we called the animal in an killed it, a young coyote. 
We picked up another set of eyes in the same area, called that one in and killed it. In all, that happened five times and five dead coyotes were laying on the ground. 
We had one more coyote hung up out about 200 yards that would not come in, it was mom we got her too. 
We figure she was teaching the young ones how to play the game at night, she was a bad teacher.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

OkieYodler said:


> This is the time to be out searching for every den site there is.


In late July? I disagree... denning should've been done two months ago. I've been calling independant pups in all week, they are now months removed from 24hr dependancy on the den. The time to find a den is the first 5-6 weeks after the litter is born, once they get up and around it does you little good to find them as they are mobile enough to move along.

To each his own, but I see nothing wrong with killing pups at 4 months versus 8 months when season comes in. The areas I do ADC work in definately don't need any "Coyote Propogation".

You young guys talking about hayfields, denning and calling pups can tone down the "I Garuntee" crap anytime. What has worked for you one time... in all your one season of hunting... is not a sure bet that you can casts onto every conversation. While some of your tactics will show success a lot of your theories are full of misunderstandings and incompetancies.

I've been here (200 miles south of home) doing some ADC work for the last five days... 6 stands, 6 coyotes. I hunt 300 days a year and the only thing I will garuntee you about this evenings stand is- I'LL SWEAT LIKE A PIG! 93°!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Well geezz jrbhunter, don't you think you're a little hard on these new guys? They well learn given time. 
They should learn NOT to talk about things they don't know that much about and they sure don't know that much about coyotes.

For the new guys that don't know about the Animal Damage Control AKA the ADC. 
They are governmint hunters and use many ways to get coyotes. Snares, traps, poision, planes, helicopters and even calling are the more common ways used by the ADC.

Don't let all this internet stuff get to you, you CAN really learn from these sites if you make sure the person you are talking to knows what they are talking about, this last thread kinda proved that point.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol: You gotta admit these young fellas sure keep tripping themselves up a lot though. For example OkieYodler said " *I got two yesterday using this technique. The pups are DUMB*". Then turned around and said "*I didn't mean I actually shot the pups*". Of course he said he shot the pups. OkieYodler said it bothered him that people assume things...... well it was he that said "*shot my first two yotes out of five yesterday*" and it was he that said "*he (his friend) hasn't yet taken his hunter safety course*" so no one was assuming anything. He also said "*when your gun holds 15 bullets, you should unleash and reload as fast as possible before the next one comes along*." Then got upset when it was mentioned that spray and pray was not a good tactic. Then prariewolf said " *i know some ppl who have killed deer with a .22LR* " but in his next post said "*my dad who told me that his brother, my uncle has a friend who shot a deer with a .22 and killed it*". So actually he knew someone that knows someone that knows someone else. :lol: I'm not jabbing at the boys and yes they will eventually learn more as they go but the twists and turns is in it's own way very comical.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just starting to get that itch and wondering if anyone has had any luck out locating yet or if they are even starting to get vocal. I am guessing the pups should start hainging around the den mouth and light up if they heard a howl.
> 
> ...


 I have been out looking around and doing a little howling. I'm getting some responses. The pups will light up now. This is a picture of seven pups. As you can see they are pretty big now. A friend sent me this picture. This was just recently.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

well I though what the heck i mite as well pipe in I have been out looking around here( southern Nevada and So. Utah) for the past few weeks. I don't do any howling or calling this time of year I just look around for scat, tracks and i do a lot of listing in hopes that I will hear some lonely or playfull coyote or two. some may ask why i don't howl or call them well they get educated way to easy and I can tell you for sure we never see even 1/2 of the yotes we call up when we are trying to hunt them, they use their surrounding and they can be very sly so I figure their is no sence in taking any chance on educating one just because i was out scouting without the intent on shooting one. this is my own personal thoughs and I am not saying it right or wrong it just the way i do it. I for one will not start hunting them until mid sept. here in Nevada but i will start around the first of sept in Utah then watch out out come the calls and what ever else i can use just to try and give me a little more of a edge.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I love Nevada. Spent more then half my life there chasing coyotes around that state, caught a few too lol.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

Danny B what part of the state did you call home?
I keeping telling my more then better half that I would like to be able to refer to myself as an ex Nevadian,  but she has this thing about moving to far from the kids,  she told me i could go any time by myself with only one stipulation the money stays with her :roll: , go figure.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw three different groups the other day, all were one adult and one pup. so they are out getting schooled. just thought i'd share.  SW part of the state, for perspective. Didn't see any den sites active in the areas.
xdeano


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> one stipulation the money stays with her


I thought that was a Nevada law......... every time I went into that state I was forced to leave a large donation of cash either in Vegas or Reno each and every time.....


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

Jerry, nice picture! Thats what Im talking about. I was hoping maybe your buddy will give me the GPS coordinates too that spot and Ill be out to visit, gun in one hand and call in the other and a 12 pack in the cooler to celebrate with after the days done, successful or not.

I have yet to get any going here in SE Minnesota but I havent tried all that hard yet but judging by the posts, Im not the only one with the coyote flu coming on. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

epidemic


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am new to this, but very actively getting addicted without calling in any all last winter. When is a good time to scout, I would assume evenings and at night to listening for howling?

I have to call one in this year !!!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Skinner, the Silver State was never my home, though I spent lot's of time there. I usually hunted the Big Smoky Valley around Carvers and north of 50 or hwy 80 in northern Nevada. Most of that is all shot up now, but I still have a couple secert places left.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

My bad I thought you lived here at one time. I know old smokey valley hunt deer their when I can pull a tag for that area. when was the last time you were their? My partner and myself spent a week their last year mid Nov hunting yotes and bob's we did all right 2 Bob's a 8 yotes I think if I remember correctly we spent more time shooting Jacks then hunting anything else :roll:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Skinner, I was up in Tuscarora, Elko, Carlin, Eureka and Ely area a couple months ago. We use to kick butt on coyotes in the Tuscarora area years ago, now it's like a little hippie art town and no coyotes to speak of.

Let me tell you a short deer story. Back in the 70s my buddy and I was coyote hunting at night around Carvers when we saw the biggest typical deer on earth. The thing was 8x8 with real long tines and close to 40" if not over that. I asked Gary Carver about that deer, he had also seen it and also at night. That deer had to be totally nocternal to get that big. I've seen other nice deer in my life but nothing like that one. Smoky Valley could ( did ) have B&C deer in it.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

DannyB the largest buck I ever seen was up on wildcat peak, the mtn range right behind carvers. their used to be a lot of monster deer up in those mtns but like everthing else they have faded away.


----------



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

i went out yesterday to do work on the deer stand and did a little fox and coyote scouting. saw 2 foxes dead on the side of the road 1 gray and 1 red. and a goat farmer has informed me of a pair of coyotes that have taken a few of his goats. also while working on the stand and looking for a good spot to put a stand i found plenty of rabbits on the land, and alot of tracks, dog, deer, cat, and ****. so i may be getting a few bobcats to the call this fall.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all,
Just a quick question. The season here in Newfoundland opens on the 9th of Sept. I was wondering what would be the best calls to use that early in the season. Seems like theres a good sign around this year. Alot of sightings this summer. The yote POP is on the way up here.I cann't wait until the season starts, this is my second season at it and i definitly got the bug! Even though i'm still waiting for my first! All tips would be great.
Thanx in advance!!!


----------

